# Nylabones



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

HI,
ABBI LOVES CHEWING ON HER NYLABONES. SHE HAS THE CUTEST LITTLE PINK ONE!! ANYWAY, SHOULD I THROW THEM AWAY WHEN SHE CHEWS SO MUCH THAT LITTLE PIECES ARE ACTUALLY COMING OFF IN HER MOUTH? THEY AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE INGESTED, RIGHT? 
THANKS,


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (rmwms @ Jun 24 2008, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595971


> HI,
> ABBI LOVES CHEWING ON HER NYLABONES. SHE HAS THE CUTEST LITTLE PINK ONE!! ANYWAY, SHOULD I THROW THEM AWAY WHEN SHE CHEWS SO MUCH THAT LITTLE PIECES ARE ACTUALLY COMING OFF IN HER MOUTH? THEY AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE INGESTED, RIGHT?
> THANKS,[/B]


I suggest you talk to Kosmos' mom about this ASAP as Kosmo had an incident with exactly this thing last week! Scary!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#00BFFF">The tiniest of pieces should be able to pass through her with no problem, but if any pieces larger than a grain of rice come off, you should get her a new bone.

London loved her Nylabones, but even the ones made for "destructive" chewers she could chew through in no time at all. PetStages make GREAT rubbery chew toys of all shapes, sizes, and textures, and London has never been able to chew a piece off of these. Give them a try!

List of PetStages Toys</span>*


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Also there are new edible Nylabones, those you don't have to worry about until they get small. But yes, the instructions say to replace them as soon as they have any piece break off!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is umm....a rough chewer! She has the pink nylabone wishbone and has done great with that one! BUT she has chewed off HUGE pieces of the PetStages toys and this rubbery bowling ball that I bought her! It was thicker material than the PetStages here is a link to it!! But she tore the thing to pieces! I tossed it! I was so suprised because the this is pretty thick material!!  Link to that toy


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please, please be very careful when you give your dogs Nylabones!!! Our Snuggles used to chew on them all the time and I thought nothing of it until I read an article (quite a few years ago) that Nylabones can do much harm if ingested. I had noticed that Snuggles would throw up almost every day and never realized that it was due to the fact that she chewed on her Nylabones until I read the article. I immediately threw all of them out and she never had any more problems. I was tempted to give Chrissy that cute pink wish bone shaped one but thought better of it.

I would do a search if I were you on one of the search engines to see what you come up with.

Snuggle's and Chrissy't Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have also heard of broken and damaged teeth from Nylabones. Nikki doesn't care for them. She's a flossie addict.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

This is interesting. Bella always has a pink or blue nylabone laying around. She's never gotten a bit off bigger than a grain of rice, but I'll keep an extra eye on her progress with them just in case.


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

Charley loves to chew on Nylabone Super Tuff bones. They're not edible so they last longer....it's his favorite toy!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Jun 25 2008, 06:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596384


> Please, please be very careful when you give your dogs Nylabones!!! Our Snuggles used to chew on them all the time and I thought nothing of it until I read an article (quite a few years ago) that Nylabones can do much harm if ingested. I had noticed that Snuggles would throw up almost every day and never realized that it was due to the fact that she chewed on her Nylabones until I read the article. I immediately threw all of them out and she never had any more problems. I was tempted to give Chrissy that cute pink wish bone shaped one but thought better of it.
> 
> I would do a search if I were you on one of the search engines to see what you come up with.
> 
> Snuggle's and Chrissy't Mom[/B]



I just did a search on nylabones and really hate to hear all the problems with them. Tess LOVES them and carries one around and even takes it to bed with her. I'm going to throw away her bones and I hate that.  
I give them flossies but only supervised and for about 15 minutes because Zoey really goes after them and would eat the whole thing if given enough time.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jun 27 2008, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597215


> QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Jun 25 2008, 06:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596384





> Please, please be very careful when you give your dogs Nylabones!!! Our Snuggles used to chew on them all the time and I thought nothing of it until I read an article (quite a few years ago) that Nylabones can do much harm if ingested. I had noticed that Snuggles would throw up almost every day and never realized that it was due to the fact that she chewed on her Nylabones until I read the article. I immediately threw all of them out and she never had any more problems. I was tempted to give Chrissy that cute pink wish bone shaped one but thought better of it.
> 
> I would do a search if I were you on one of the search engines to see what you come up with.
> 
> Snuggle's and Chrissy't Mom[/B]



I just did a search on nylabones and really hate to hear all the problems with them. Tess LOVES them and carries one around and even takes it to bed with her. I'm going to throw away her bones and I hate that.  
I give them flossies but only supervised and for about 15 minutes because Zoey really goes after them and would eat the whole thing if given enough time.
[/B][/QUOTE]
You could try her on the jumbo Flossies. I was at a feed store the other day and they only had the jumbo, so I bought one. My Maggie was like Tess and would chew up a regular sized Flossie in one day, but with the jumbo we still have it a week later; and she chews on it quite a bit.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo was right next to me on the couch chewing on an edible Nylabone. Peter noticed that he chewed an end off-I turned to look and he swallowed it-I panicked! :bysmilie: I felt down his throat and could feel it but it was too far back to pull out-finally, one of my attempts to pull out he was able to swallow it-he started not breathing there for a while. I was crying but finally saved my baby. :smheat: I had tried the hymlic (sp?) but that didn't do anything. I will never give him an edible or non-edible Nylabone again! It's just not worth it to me. I just do the normal bully sticks. He's even broken off pieces of flossies so those even scare me. 

This is a good example as to why you should ALWAYS be near when your pets are chewing on something like that-what if I hadn't been there? :bysmilie: 

Gena and thank God I'm alive, Kosmo! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (lillady @ Jun 27 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597235


> Kosmo was right next to me on the couch chewing on an edible Nylabone. Peter noticed that he chewed an end off-I turned to look and he swallowed it-I panicked! :bysmilie: I felt down his throat and could feel it but it was too far back to pull out-finally, one of my attempts to pull out he was able to swallow it-he started not breathing there for a while. I was crying but finally saved my baby. :smheat: I had tried the hymlic (sp?) but that didn't do anything. I will never give him an edible or non-edible Nylabone again! It's just not worth it to me. I just do the normal bully sticks. He's even broken off pieces of flossies so those even scare me.
> 
> This is a good example as to why you should ALWAYS be near when your pets are chewing on something like that-what if I hadn't been there? :bysmilie:
> 
> Gena and thank God I'm alive, Kosmo! :wub:[/B]


OMG Gena I am so sorry to hear about this scary event! I am in tears, after reading your story! I am so glad that you were right there to save our precious Kosmo :wub2:


----------

